# Copiar pcb



## thelscIVRF (Sep 22, 2007)

ola amigos necesito ayuda 

tengo la foto de una placa por la parte de las pistas exa con mi cámara digital y necesito sacar la pcb de esa placa hay algún programa o algo parecido para hacerlo porque he usado el paint pero no me sale 

os adjunto la imagen ayudadme porfa si alguien me explica como hacerlo o el programa que necesito estaria muy agradecido. gracias

edit: se me olvido la imagen jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

Una pregunta rapida? sabes hacer pcb's?con que tecnica si sabes?


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 22, 2007)

pues no es que sepa muy bien 

he usado el kikad pero no lo manejo muy bien ahora me estoy iniciando en eagle 

no se por que lo preguntas pero no tengo el circuito solo esa foto


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

Aplica tu imagen en una pagina nueva de Corel, y sobre esta vaz colocando los pad´s y lineas. Cuando terminas borras la imagen original y pasas a espejo la que creaste para poder transferirla al cobre.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

pero fogonazo ademas tendra que utilizar una buena tecnica de transferencia porque las pistas y las ubicacion de los pad's son muy cercanas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

El pregunto ¿Como sacar la PCB ?, luego vera como transferirla.

anthony123 ¿ Cual es la funcion de tu pie izquierdo en la fuente ?
anthony123 Sugerencia: No coloque tantas fotos, la pagina se pone muy pesada (Lenta)


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

1.-ninguno.acuerdate que debo estar parado.
2.-mucha gente me pidio detalles.
Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 22, 2007)

Te sirve lo que se explica aca?


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 22, 2007)

Es idea mia o la placa es doble faz? Tiene la otra cara? Para superponerlo hay uqe tener muy buen ojo.

PD: Fogonazo si tienes un cicuito para levitar compartelo!
Anthony por que dos interruptores en tu fuente?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

uno para cortar la salida y otro pa la entrada.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 22, 2007)

ola y gracias a todos 
la placa no es doble cara y fogonazo con que te refieres al core


yo tengo corel painter essentials

si me pudieses explicar paso a paso es ke soy novato en esto


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

> Fogonazo dijo:
> Aplica tu imagen en una pagina nueva de Corel, y sobre esta vaz colocando los pad´s y lineas. Cuando terminas borras la imagen original y pasas a espejo la que creaste para poder transferirla al cobre.




Corel = Programa de dibujo y diseño


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 23, 2007)

donde me descargo el corel 
vale otro parecido?
photoshop o paint shop pro?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dale gracias al amigo GOOGLE, utilizalo.
http://corel-draw.malavida.com/descargar/windows/369
http://corel-paint-shop-pro-photo.softonic.com/
Para mas información visitalo.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 23, 2007)

lo que te esta tratando de decir fogonazo es que emplees la imagen que quieres copiar como plantilla para diseñar el arkwort y este queda tal como quieres.. igual al diseño de la foto..*reitero* debes utilizar una buena tecnica de transferencia (aunque esa no sea la duda, toma en cuenta que las pistas son delgadas y los PAD's estan muy pegados..
Sadulos y cuentanos como te fue.


----------



## Elvic (Sep 23, 2007)

porque no? en PCB wizard
quizá. funcione no lo he intentado pero aquí te dejo una imagen de como se podría hacer .

el detalle sera hacer pruebas físicas del tamaño de los componentes reales, pero igual y puede funcionar . 



solo es una sugerencia .


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 25, 2007)

gracias a todos voy a intentar con pcb wizard

pd para transferirlo uso una insoladora


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 25, 2007)

Buena tecnica compañero.saludos y cuentanos al final como te fue.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Sep 29, 2007)

no se que pasa con pcb wizard pero no puedo poner pads ni acer pistas


----------



## Vlad (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola

Cualquier trazador vectorial sirve, si se fotografía o escanea la PCB y se calca con vectores (los trazos vectoriales se pueden escalar sin perder resolucion y tambien modificar sus caracteristicas, color, grosor,etc). Asi se pueden trabajar en varias capas (Layers) para organizar mejor en un solo documento las diferentes cara de la pcb y/o la serigrafía, modificarlos de ser nesesario o exportarlos a formatos comprimidos para publicar o imprimir como PDF.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13892
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13891

Mis PCBs están hechas en InkScape (es trazador vectorial, como corel draw, illustrator o freehand). Inkscape es software libre, es decir, opensource (codigo abierto) y se puede descargar de forma gratuita.

http://www.inkscape.org/?lang=es

www.ubuntu.com
www.ubuntustudio.org

Apoyemos el software libre.


----------

